# Bad autotool stanza: *



## eyebone (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new one everybody!

i did a update on a 1/2 not updated box, running now 8.2-PRE and current portstree.
trying to update the ports results by a dozend with an error message like:


```
Port marked as IGNORE: x11/babl:
Bad autotool stanza: libtool:22
```

this seems to be a generic problem on this host. did anything crucial changed? how to fix this? i have seen the post about apache22 here in the forum which had a similar problem, but i wonder how >30 ports can are in this state?

best regards,
 eb


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you seen entry 20101208 in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## eyebone (Jan 1, 2011)

thanx i had not seen this one.i tried the commands corresponding with portupgrade but this didnt helped for libtool. i got still the same error message.

this was the command i executed:


```
portupgrade -o devel/libtool devel/libtool22
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know how old your installed ports are on that box, but this is not the first libtool switch either (20090802). There may be other parts of /usr/ports/UPDATING you will need to apply as well. If this is an old installation, you're better advised to deinstall all ports, and then install all needed ports from scratch.


----------



## eyebone (Jan 1, 2011)

hej dutchd thank you for the advise. i always keep the tree uptodate but not regulary checking UPDATING - this special box was a bit lonely lately. 

i'll go for a reinstall of the ports 

thanks guys


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

There's an example of an automated complete reinstallation of all your ports at the end of the ports-mgmt/portmaster man page, portmaster(8).  I'd be interested in hearing if it works for you.  As always, the more ports you have installed, the more likelihood of problems.


----------



## eyebone (Jan 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> There's an example of an automated complete reinstallation of all your ports at the end of the ports-mgmt/portmaster man page, portmaster(8).  I'd be interested in hearing if it works for you.  As always, the more ports you have installed, the more likelihood of problems.



actually, i am doing the exact thing described in the portmaster's manpage.
first thing i recognized is, that step 8 should be preceded step 6. from what i have seen the pkg_delete as well deletes some configs in etc - i hope i catched them before 

```
6.pkg_delete '*'
...
8.Backup any files in /usr/local .... /usr/local/etc
```

besides this issue it works quite clean so far. 38 packages done - several hundreads more to go.


----------



## eyebone (Jan 2, 2011)

right now i am a bit puzzled. i ran all the time in the bad stanza error for several packages. and i wonder how to patch this without always adjusting the Makefile of the package.

for instance, i have the package fontconfig-2.8.0.1 which is asking for libtool:22
but libtool 2.2.10 is installed. how do i set an alias or what to adjust so i do not have to patch every Makefile?

For instance this line is working:


```
USE_AUTOTOOLS = libtool
```
while this one is not

```
USE_AUTOTOOLS = libtool:22
```

i guess the 22 is/was some kind of version check. well how can i fix this issue systemwide?
(coding a script adjusting all makefiles would be a way but seems pretty invasive right now)


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

"libtool:22" is more likely libtool telling you the line number of the "bad stanza".  Have you made any modifications to /etc/make.conf?


----------



## eyebone (Jan 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> "libtool:22" is more likely libtool telling you the line number of the "bad stanza".  Have you made any modifications to /etc/make.conf?



Well. I may be here on a wooden path (or not understanding what you want to tell me), but the line libtool:22 is taken from a Makefile. check for the line USE_AUTOTOOLS in your portstree. On a grep you should get like at least 50 ports with this line included. (check the fontconfig makefile for instance )

I am not saying that this might not be related to /etc/make.conf, I just do not see how.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

Doh, you're right.  Still, you should not need to manually change port Makefiles.  graphics/fontconfig builds here with no error, and

```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=  libtool
```

No particular reason to suspect make.conf, it's just a common source of problems.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

Please show the command you are using to try to upgrade any of these ports.


----------



## eyebone (Jan 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Doh, you're right.  Still, you should not need to manually change port Makefiles.  graphics/fontconfig builds here with no error, and
> 
> ```
> USE_AUTOTOOLS=  libtool
> ...



ah yeah there is a lot of fontconfig, i was talking about x11-fonts/fontconfig, check this Makefile. and try to build it, tools having libtool:22 in it fail(for me). adding that in the forum was this other thread about apache22 with the exact same stanza problem solved by renaming to libtool only.

to answer your question in regard of the commands i use to built the ports. for one thing i go on with the command 11. from the manpage of portmaster
	
	



```
portmaster `cat ports`
```
. but as this fails now and then(at least i reached package 200 already) i check by hand(going to port dir and figure what is going on). before this i was usually using portupgrade, portmaster is a new experience for me, but it almost works out of the box like portupgrade did.  

this stanza problem is so far easier solved as some other things i run across here. like a problem with polkit for instance. but i guess i should open another thread for that.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

eyebone said:
			
		

> i was talking about x11-fonts/fontconfig, check this Makefile. and try to build it, tools having libtool:22 in it fail(for me). adding that in the forum was this other thread about apache22 with the exact same stanza problem solved by renaming to libtool only.



Sorry, I mistyped.  It is x11-fonts/fontconfig, the only one.  However, mine builds fine with 
	
	



```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=  libtool"
```
 Just tried it with portmaster, no problems.

Manually editing the Makefiles isn't a solution, because that will be wiped out when you update the ports tree.  Something is wrong with your system, but it's hard to say what. I might deinstall all the automake, autoconf, libtool, and libltdl ports, then clean and build fontconfig to force them to be rebuilt.


----------



## eyebone (Jan 2, 2011)

I think did not explained it right. It is working with 
	
	



```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=libtool
```
 but the default Makefile has the line 
	
	



```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=libtool:22
```
 which is not working.

I already reinstalled all the autotools. As I said earlier I did a pkg_delete, like showed in the description.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

In that case, whatever you're doing to update your ports tree isn't working.  This change happened a month ago: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig/Makefile.diff?r1=1.75;r2=1.76


----------



## dougb@ (Jan 7, 2011)

eyebone said:
			
		

> actually, i am doing the exact thing described in the portmaster's manpage.
> first thing i recognized is, that step 8 should be preceded step 6. from what i have seen the pkg_delete as well deletes some configs in etc - i hope i catched them before
> 
> ```
> ...



That's an interesting suggestion, which I will take into account for future versions. 

FYI, the reason it is written that way is that properly behaving ports should not remove configuration files that the user has modified. Therefore in an ideal world pkg_delete'ing the ports first will remove the default and/or unmodified config files which you will get back when/if you re-install the port. 

If a port DOES remove user-modified config files it is an error, and should be reported so that it can be fixed. 


hth,

Doug


----------

